# Super Blended Seaweed Powder



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw this for sale at work, and was wondering if anyone uses this for their mice? It can be used by birds, dogs, cats, and small mammals. On the tub it says:
*
Contains natural Iodine, minerals, amino acids and vitamins in a safe and natural form.
Contains no synthetic material or drugs of any kind

...

BENEFITS for dogs, cats and other small mammals:
•Better Coat and skin appearance
•Stamina, muscle, teeth and bone formation
•Improves digestion
•Improves fertility
*

Just wondering if it's ok for mice, and how much to use? I'm guessing not a lot. It's only £4.29, and i'm pretty eager to try it


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel, you just wanna do whats best for the mice, nothing can beat the standard staple diet for fancy mice, it will keep them fit happy all thier lives and almost in show condition, so its best to leave the odd foods out of it. However, something like that just might pull a poorly mouse around, best left as an appetite improver or just something to give their food a ifferent taste now and again. That was my opinion, to answer your question, I do not know. My guess would be to leave out the big vitamin supplements as they can be accumulative in a mouses body, i.e. an excess stored in the body with toxic results. Some vitamins you can over administer because the body can get rid of excess.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a mouse at the moment who's loosing condition, should I give some to him? I don't want to give it to them daily for that reason. Just every now and again during the winter period, and in the special cases.

I also took a note of Super Solvitax Cod Liver Oil. Would you use it?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Outward condition is the manifestation of inward health- he is telling you he is poorly, no dietry supplement will help something that needs antibiotics- if indeed he does. If your diet was lacking all your mice would be the same. Cod liver oil and all that was of benefit to Mice when in the dim and distant past the old fanciers had to devlop diets that worked, whereas nowadys we have compound feeds made up for us that contain everything. It is not possible to maintain a animal in show condition permanently, but the standard across the stud can be high. If you add things like that then although an excellent food additive in itself it can totally unblance a diet. 
Its just my opinion, however one of your mice is showing potential signs of trouble, so do anything ! give him an appetiser like you say, up the temperature and take him away from the others, he may be developing something dangerous to the others.


----------

